
Ask HN: What are your crazy tech ideas? - hadeon
If you could work on absolutely any problem in tech &#x2F; science, what would it be?<p>Rules:<p>- assume you have access to capital
- assume you don&#x27;t have to move
- assume you can work on it full time
- it has to be plausible, but doesn&#x27;t have to currently be possible (time travel is out, large scale human cloning is in)<p>I&#x27;m interested in people&#x27;s seemingly crazy ideas.
======
nunobrito
Mosquito laser hunter

Inside a room: a device identifies a flying insect, tracks its movements and
beams a high-powered laser to bring it down.

The benefit is an automated perimeter protection at locations plagued by
mosquitoes that bring malaria, health issues and suck the blood out of humans.

There is the risk of inadvertently shooting humans or animals.

~~~
andrewstuart
How about a wheeled robot cockroach catcher that patrols kitchens at night?

~~~
nunobrito
I respect cockroaches after finding they can survive nuclear radiation.

You might need a Terminator unit from the future to effectively hunt those
peskers.

------
Regardsyjc
A decentralized marketplace that's like Amazon.com but without Amazon.
Creating an easy software solution to bring the inventory of every brick and
mortar store online for cheap quick delivery or pick up. The ability to
track/authorize orders so if someone bought an iPhone and they wanted to
resell it, they could relist it on the marketplace as a used item with one
click.

Some state of the art trust system between manufacturers, sellers, service
providers, and customers. The ability to police counterfeiters and scalpers.
Manufacturer says they created 10,000 and they sold to these parties and you
can trace the supply chain from manufacturer to customer.

------
throwaway_009
Large scale cheap desalination. I was born in a dry area which had so less
water that no crops would grow and the water was rationed. It absolutely
sickens me that our "blue" planet has so less drinking water. I am still
thinking about solutions but unfortunately that isn't my main focus right now
until I can sustain myself.

------
slimshady94
Some kind of generic IoT sensor that you could attach/integrate with almost
any physical object, that could open up that object for digital communication.
And the sensor would have no/very long lasting batteries.

------
thedevindevops
I'd like to work on the control system for a travelling wave reactor or the
operating system for a space station.

~~~
hadeon
That's cool! What's a travelling wave reactor?

~~~
thedevindevops
A very efficient type of 'nextgen' nuclear reactor that -once fueled - can
potentially run, self-sustained, for decades without refueling or removing
spent fuel. But it requires very advanced nuclear physics to design and
maintain.

------
segmondy
Artificial general intelligence

